# Driftwood for plecos in a Mbuna Tank?



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a mbuna tank and I am looking to add a Gold Nugget Pleco L81.

I know these guys need driftwood, but I am hesitant to get it for my tank because I know it softens water, and lowers pH. I have a 55 gallon tank, I was thinking of maybe just getting a 4 inch by 3 inch piece or roughly smaller than that just so the pleco has something to chew on. I will end up putting it behind my rock work so it wont be seen.

Should I even go through the trouble of getting wood for him? I want him to be happy but I also want to keep my water parameters the same.

Am I right in guessing that such a small piece of driftwood will not affect the water parameters of a 55 gallon tank?

Is there any downside to the driftwood for the mbuna? I have yellow labs, demasoni, acei and white top hara afras, along with 2 clown loaches

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

what are your water parameters.

yes the tannins released from the driftwood can lower pH. HOWEVER if there is enough KH you will not see an effect.

and just FYI, acei are commonly found in schools around sunken logs and trees within the lake


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use mopani wood for my plecos and they seem to like it more than the regular driftwood found in 
stores. I've never seen an effect on my KH due to the wood. Just monitor and buffer, if needed. I think it 
looks good in a tank, and yes, there is wood in the rift lakes and fish do take refuge there.

I believe this is one of Arthur's pics, but can't find the source at the moment.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Try African driftwood if you can get it. It doesn't float and easy to arrange. My cichlids seem to like it.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

So what you guys are saying is that I should be fine with a small 4-3 inch piece of driftwood in my 55gallon?

Now my next question is will the driftwood really make that much of a difference for the pleco? Would it be better with or without the wood for the pleco?

Will the wood release a significant amount of tannins even if it is very small? Is it true that smaller pieces will release less tannins?

How long should I soak a piece that is 4-3 inches?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

keep it for the plec. it may survive without it, however it will be in much better health if it has access to it.

dont worry about tannins, they are NOT bad, they may discolour the water (carbon can help, but IMO I'd leave it out) however I would dilute the effect with decent water changes.

I wouldn't bother soaking the wod, I'd just shove it in, but then I dont have a problem with tannins


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

certain types of wood leach more tannins than others. Pre-boiling can help release more of the tannins berfore it goes into the tank.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i have mopani in my planted tank and it stained for a while, about 8 months. but it is a natural look. and a small piece of wood in that size tank should not affect it. and if is already "drift" wood then it should be weathered and not release much tannins.

and yes plecos love wood. make sure it has a nice dark place to hide also. i have a large piece of wood in my hap/peacocks tank. it was drift wood and it released nothing.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Pleco on African driftwood on the right side. Mine enjoy it for cleaning and relaxing. Wood does not float and plants attach very easy to it.


----------

